# Persian: Negar - Negaar - نگار



## Shideh

I know a girl named Negar. what does it mean in English? is negar like "negaran boudim" = "we were worried"! I think not


----------



## arsham

I think the word you're asking about is negaar, with long a. It's the present stem of negaashtan meaning to design; to paint; to write. Negaar itself is also used as a noun meaning painting or artistic design (hence negaar-xaane/negaarestaan for art gallery) and figuratively refering to a beautiful woman. It's not related to negaraan.


----------



## panjabigator

Arsham, is this word related to the word نگرانی which means "custody" or "care?"  It at least means so in Panjabi - I am unaware of its Urdu usages.


----------



## BP.

gator the word you cite means 'to watch over'. _nigaar_ is as arsh explained. You must have heard _naqsh o nigaar_ - designs or patterns adorning cloth/buildings etc giving them _xush numaaii_ or _diida zebii_.

This forum sometimes helps some of us with _nigaar e suxan_!


----------



## Faylasoof

Precisley! This can be confusing for some. But as Arsham already said <_It's not related to negaraan_>.

PG, <negaar> in Urdu is used more or less the same way as in the Persian original:  picture / painting / portrait. 

Additionally, in Urdu we also use it to mean:  _beauty_; even _sweet heart_.

While in Urdu <nigraanii> = supervision / watchfulness (and <nigraan> = supervisor / watchman / keeper). Different from Persian usage


----------



## Alijsh

Faylasoof said:


> While in Urdu <nigraanii> = supervision / watchfulness (and <nigraan> = supervisor / watchman / keeper). Different from Persian usage


Negar-ân (nigar-ân) is the present participle of negarestan/negaristan (nigaristan). So, it literally means: watching, looking. And negarâni: lookingness, watchingness. Both usages are based on nice imaginations


----------



## BP.

Do I have the correct sense of the word as used in the Tajik song "ee (aye) negor e nozanin" -> O beauty of the vain lass?


----------



## BP.

EDIT: question deleted, quoted couplet left as an example of _nigaar_'s use to mean beauty or beautiful.

خبرم رسیده امشب که *نگار* خواهی آمد
سرمن فدای راهی که سوار خواهی آمد


----------



## Faylasoof

Sorry BP, I don't quite follow you. Why should one _not_ use the word نگار in this context to mean a sweetheart?


----------



## BP.

Now that I think of it, it was a nonsense question. We can't contest why a poet chooses one word and not another in a verse. I've deleted the question but left the couplet as an example.


----------



## n3g_r

The closest meaning I found to Negaar (as a name) is picturesque
(I had to do a project on my name and I found this to be the closest meaning)


----------



## Faylasoof

Welcome to the forum n3g_r!

Here is what I found in لغت نامه دهخدا 

​ نگار.
 [ ن ِ ] (اِ) اسم است از نگاشتن . (حاشیه ٔ برهان قاطع چ معین ). حاصل مصدر نگاشتن . (یادداشت مؤلف ). نقش . (غیاث اللغات )(برهان ...​ 
​ نگار.
 [ ن ِ ] (نف مرخم ) نگارنده . نقش کننده . (برهان قاطع) (ناظم الاطباء). اسم فاعل مرخم است . (حاشیه ٔ برهان قاطع چ معین ). و در ت...​ 
​ نگار.
 [ ن ِ ] (اِخ ) یکی از دهستان های بخش مشیز شهرستان سیرجان است ، در مشرق بخش در جلگه ٔ سردسیری واقع و محدود است از شمال به ار...​ 
​ نگار.
 [ ن ِ ] (اِخ ) ده مرکزی دهستان نگار بخش مشیز شهرستان سیرجان است ، در 24هزارگزی مشرق مشیز واقع است و 100 تن سکنه دارد. آبش ...​ نگار
معشوق محبوب ودلبر دوست داشتنی وزیبا رانگار می گویند​ 
​ نگار 
نامی دختران است​
This is how we understood the meaning of نگار - as discussed above, except for the  دهستان .

 As for _picturesque_, Aryanpour Persian-English dictionary has:

 Picturesque = خوش منظره , شايان تصوير,  زيبا, بديع


----------



## n3g_r

So picturesque is not off at all except for خوش منظره which is not really the common meaning of the word; however picturesque doesn't imply sweetheart, which is part or one of the meanings of the name. You'll have to say picturesque and Sweetheart together to somewhat send the idea of "Negaar" (even though the two words don't really go together)


----------



## Faylasoof

n3g_r said:


> So picturesque is not off at all except for خوش منظره which is not really the common meaning of the word; however picturesque doesn't imply sweetheart, which is part or one of the meanings of the name. You'll have to say picturesque and Sweetheart together to somewhat send the idea of "Negaar" (even though the two words don't really go together)



Certianly not off! What I was saying that picturesque is not the only meaning and in both Persian and Urdu it also means <_s__weetheart_>.


----------



## Negar2

Hi everyone, my name is Negar!
it's true that Negar also means picture, but as a girls name it means popular or beloved
here are some other words related to Negar:

Negar: idol, beloved, popular, pattern, picture------نگار: بت، معشوق، محبوب، نقش، تصویر
Negareh: pattern, painted face.-------نگاره: نقش، صورت نقاشی شده
Negarestan: painting workroom (or gallery)--------نگارستان: کارگاه نقاشی
Negarkhaneh: idol temple, a house adorned with statues and patterns and pictures------نگارخانه: بتخانه، خانه ای که با نقش و نگار آراسته شده باشد
* from Amid dictionary (فرهنگ فارسی عمید)​


----------



## Qureshpor

"nigaar" is also connected to the verb "nigaashtan" (to write) as in "naamah-nigaar" (newspaper writer/correspondent)


----------

